# Thought some of you would find this interesting



## MPFab (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm *very* close to getting 300whp out of my Sonic. Completely stock engine with a few Sonic parts I make,a one-off turbo kit and my tuning. This is on 93 octane pump gas. No meth. 26psi peak. The car has been at 280whp+ for the last 6mos or so. First pull off the street was 286whp. Very minor changes to get to 299whp. I have no plans currently to put it on the corn. I feel like 300whp+ is quite possible on 93 octane only. BTW, car is 400-500rpm slower spooling on this particular dyno than in real life. I'm taking it to another DJ this week to see if it's any different.


Vid here:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxQXK-U2wl8


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome walker!!


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

Man write me a tune and I'll pay. As long as it's not going to blow my engine inside a year lol. I'm planning to change the turbo a bit. Mill it and such. I have a Cruze but right now I'd be ecstatic to get even 250-275 out of it. That'd be a massive gain over stock

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What turbo are you running?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> What turbo are you running?


Yes, more detail please! Nice to see this little booger putting down 250 lb-ft.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

The caption on the video says its a Borg Warner EFR 6258.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> Man write me a tune and I'll pay. As long as it's not going to blow my engine inside a year lol. I'm planning to change the turbo a bit. Mill it and such. I have a Cruze but right now I'd be ecstatic to get even 250-275 out of it. That'd be a massive gain over stock
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


what do you plan to mill? I would hope not this engine. Do you know what milling does? I think you have a lot more research to before anything.. But 6K will get you there.. 



Merc6 said:


> What turbo are you running?


EFR 6258 



Blue Angel said:


> Yes, more detail please! Nice to see this little booger putting down 250 lb-ft.


it makes 269wtq now and just hit 310whp on the stock block and head


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ErickysGSX said:


> The caption on the video says its a Borg Warner EFR 6258.


Thanks, video playback is blocked from this computer (WORK)


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> what do you plan to mill? I would hope not this engine. Do you know what milling does? I think you have a lot more research to before anything.. But 6K will get you there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol there are companies that mill the inside of the turbo and rework the guts and its able to push more boost and act a lot more like a bigger turbo. Since we can't very easily swap this particular turbo out as easy as its one flesh with the manifold. Its stock on the outside. So any work that is warranty, not involving the motor, would probably not raise a red flag although I'm about to cash in my warranty anyway. I could use the 1800-1900 bucks to have a better suited transmission or buy an extra motor for a grand and build it or us the parts from it. And you say 6K?lmao you also said stock motor. There's not 6k in mods you can do and still call it stock is there? ??

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> Lol there are companies that mill the inside of the turbo and rework the guts and its able to push more boost and act a lot more like a bigger turbo. Since we can't very easily swap this particular turbo out as easy as its one flesh with the manifold. Its stock on the outside. So any work that is warranty, not involving the motor, would probably not raise a red flag although I'm about to cash in my warranty anyway. I could use the 1800-1900 bucks to have a better suited transmission or buy an extra motor for a grand and build it or us the parts from it. And you say 6K?lmao you also said stock motor. There's not 6k in mods you can do and still call it stock is there? 
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


if you wanted to add a bigger turbo set up of quality your looking at 6K 

you mean porting not milling when your talking about the turbo and for the gt14 that we have its not worth the time or cash to port the housing or mill it to have a bigger wheel installed. A tiny exhaust wheel with a huge comp wheel isn't fun and our stock turbo with the integrated manifold will not make much more power then what others are making now with it stock.

Yes walker has a 100% stock block and head with his custom turbo set up.

also if you want an upgraded auto trans it would be 1500 without the converter.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

AND honestly I still have yet to see some results from the vtuner turbo. At all. I don't think that vtuner has even tested it and released outcome. 

It could potentially be decent for a minor, easy boost, but he's not doing any work to the housing, he's changing the compressor and modifying the impeller slightly. 

Would I look at it? Yeah, but my ambitions are lighter than yours by far.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> AND honestly I still have yet to see some results from the vtuner turbo. At all. I don't think that vtuner has even tested it and released outcome.
> 
> It could potentially be decent for a minor, easy boost, but he's not doing any work to the housing, he's changing the compressor and modifying the impeller slightly.
> 
> Would I look at it? Yeah, but my ambitions are lighter than yours by far.


its only good for 230hp or so based on the flow rating


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

On its own? Isn't that about where one ends up fully bolted? If so, yeah that might help me as a last resort, as meth isn't allowed in my series of racing, and e85 isn't existent in my region. However, we're talking about a Cruze. And I'd rather sink that into my dream miata for solo racing and nice days.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> On its own? Isn't that about where one ends up fully bolted? If so, yeah that might help me as a last resort, as meth isn't allowed in my series of racing, and e85 isn't existent in my region. However, we're talking about a Cruze. And I'd rather sink that into my dream miata for solo racing and nice days.[/QUOTE
> 
> im going to be setting up my Cruze for road race events a button willow and some solo2 events..
> 
> ...


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

The only one in my locale isn't consistent at all and runs out too often to count on it for race day. 

Trying to recall that one crazy Cruze on here with meth and every other bolt on I think he was touching 210.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> The only one in my locale isn't consistent at all and runs out too often to count on it for race day.
> 
> Trying to recall that one crazy Cruze on here with meth and every other bolt on I think he was touching 210.


Was it black or red?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm gonna say black, but I wanna say onlytaurus was the fellow. Could be wrong too.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

pics?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> I'm gonna say black, but I wanna say onlytaurus was the fellow. Could be wrong too.


Forgot about him. Think he left us for the Mazdaspeed 3 forums. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/11636-onlytauruss-build-thread-pics.html

I was thinking Kobalt red and I can't remeber the other guy from Maryland with black.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very Nice! I honestly didn't think numbers like that were possible out of this engine.


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> if you wanted to add a bigger turbo set up of quality your looking at 6K
> 
> you mean porting not milling when your talking about the turbo and for the gt14 that we have its not worth the time or cash to port the housing or mill it to have a bigger wheel installed. A tiny exhaust wheel with a huge comp wheel isn't fun and our stock turbo with the integrated manifold will not make much more power then what others are making now with it stock.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about stock block and head. With that turbo I'd have to grab another exhaust manifold or header since the factory cruze manifold and turbo is one piece. The only reason I'd possibly go the way I mentioned, is they are definitely getting considerable more power and boost without as much of a dead spot after 5K.and it's cheaper than this setup and when it arrives I just bolt it right on my car and retune it. No modifying exhaust and such. And it looks stock 

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> I'm not talking about stock block and head. With that turbo I'd have to grab another exhaust manifold or header since the factory cruze manifold and turbo is one piece. The only reason I'd possibly go the way I mentioned, is they are definitely getting considerable more power and boost without as much of a dead spot after 5K.and it's cheaper than this setup and when it arrives I just bolt it right on my car and retune it. No modifying exhaust and such. And it looks stock
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


where are you getting that it's making more power with that set up on the GT14. If you have a power goals of 275 you won't get it with this turbo even if you swap wheels port mill or whatever it is you plan to do it cant happen. The most you will ever see out of a modded GT14 is 230ish the factory exhaust housing is just too small to produce numbers above that. So if you lower you power goals this yes a modded Gt14 would be a good option.


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> where are you getting that it's making more power with that set up on the GT14. If you have a power goals of 275 you won't get it with this turbo even if you swap wheels port mill or whatever it is you plan to do it cant happen. The most you will ever see out of a modded GT14 is 230ish the factory exhaust housing is just too small to produce numbers above that. So if you lower you power goals this yes a modded Gt14 would be a good option.


Well I'm not talking WHP just so you know. And I guess we'll see. I haven't dynod this car yet but the catback straight and intake have made a massive difference. With a tune I should be over 200 if the dyno sheets are any good for the Trifecta and the intake. After a downpipe and midpipe, different injectors, then the tuning for all that, I should be knocking on close 2 250

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> Well I'm not talking WHP just so you know. And I guess we'll see. I haven't dynod this car yet but the catback straight and intake have made a massive difference. With a tune I should be over 200 if the dyno sheets are any good for the Trifecta and the intake. After a downpipe and midpipe, different injectors, then the tuning for all that, I should be knocking on close 2 250
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


where are you getting those numbers? With out a tune your still making the same power as stock even with mods.. And I'm also talking power at the crank not the wheels. You really need to research a little more. With a tune and full bolt ons your only making about 186 to 190 at the wheels and 220TQ. With a tune and the mods you have you'll be at 165 or so from the dyno list that's been posted.


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> where are you getting those numbers? With out a tune your still making the same power as stock even with mods.. And I'm also talking power at the crank not the wheels. You really need to research a little more. With a tune and full bolt ons your only making about 186 to 190 at the wheels and 220TQ. With a tune and the mods you have you'll be at 165 or so from the dyno list that's been posted.


Well this is where I'll say whatever and cease to discuss. You apparently have all the answers? And by no means is the motor making the same power as stock with these mods. If you even drove it before and after, it's undeniable there is a large difference..

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> Well this is where I'll say whatever and cease to discuss. You apparently have all the answers? And by no means is the motor making the same power as stock with these mods. If you even drove it before and after, it's undeniable there is a large difference..
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


im telling you what's been posted on this site for years now nothing more nothing less. You may feel like you had a huge increase in power with just the intake but your actually making the same maybe 5hp more maybe see it's all in the PCM we have what is called Torque management so it limits the power back down to stock if you are not tuned 

We have the same car same mods but only I'm tuned. If you search the site you'll see the same answers I gave you some post go back to 2012 we also have a dyno post that will give you an idea of where you are at


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I for one applaud you great work. It will be interesting to see someone make that power in a cruze. How does the stock inter cooler cope with the extra boost? I know people on here complain about heat soaking with just a tune. Also what is it with people on this form being so negative towards people like you who are trying to do what no one has done before. Every time I see someone do or suggest something radical, they get met by negativity and told there stupid and it won't work. I don't understand this. Why aren't we encouraging people to push the boundaries?


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

Etec225 said:


> Well I for one applaud you great work. It will be interesting to see someone make that power in a cruze. How does the stock inter cooler cope with the extra boost? I know people on here complain about heat soaking with just a tune. Also what is it with people on this form being so negative towards people like you who are trying to do what no one has done before. Every time I see someone do or suggest something radical, they get met by negativity and told there stupid and it won't work. I don't understand this. Why aren't we encouraging people to push the boundaries?


I'm personally always very optimistic towards things like this so it rubs me the wrong way when people get negative towards it and say it can't be done. I'm curious about the heat soak as well. I plan to wrap as much of the exhaust portion in the engine compartment as possible and insualte the tubing from intercooler to throttle body. Maybe even a lot of the tubing before the intercooler. Seems to me just removing stress on the intercooler and also keep air a teeny bit cooler between intercooler and engine will help. And even if it's not many degrees, Hey the wrap is a small price to pay to help it in this California weather. 

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

tinytony said:


> I'm personally always very optimistic towards things like this so it rubs me the wrong way when people get negative towards it and say it can't be done. I'm curious about the heat soak as well. I plan to wrap as much of the exhaust portion in the engine compartment as possible and insualte the tubing from intercooler to throttle body. Maybe even a lot of the tubing before the intercooler. Seems to me just removing stress on the intercooler and also keep air a teeny bit cooler between intercooler and engine will help. And even if it's not many degrees, Hey the wrap is a small price to pay to help it in this California weather.
> 
> 2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


. 

I'm sure you'll hit your goal sorry for me being negative honesty sucks. But if you need that turbo rebuilt lmk. I'm also looking to get more SoCal members to get a dyno day going 

Here is the link should give you a better idea Sonic Dyno Thread - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

cooler testing was done by a fellow member last year wasn't as bad as most think for a stock unit. The issue is with the AZ guys mostly since they hit 113 often and Also the only thing you can wrap exhaust wise is the downpipe. If you wrap the cast manifold you'll risk cracking it and it's also a pain to do another member tried it.


----------



## tinytony (Jun 27, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> .
> 
> I'm sure you'll hit your goal sorry for me being negative honesty sucks. But if you need that turbo rebuilt lmk. I'm also looking to get more SoCal members to get a dyno day going
> 
> ...


Well only thing that doesn't make sense about intake and exhaust mods not doing anything, is the fact that in order for that to not add power, the ECM would have to ignore it's programming for A/F ratio, and just start pulling fuel back off instead of letting it compensate for the extra oxygen. I'm not tune writer, but that makes no sense. Leaner could possibly add power if factory mixture can be improved. But when I get into it the instant fuel economy seems to take a bigger hit in similar scenarios. And then cruising it makes better. So things definitely change. The boost just feels totally different. Possibly I'm just letting turbo spool more quickly, but then it WOULD be adding power early so its still a win

2013 Chevy Cruze heading for 275 hp


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tinytony said:


> Well only thing that doesn't make sense about intake and exhaust mods not doing anything, is the fact that in order for that to not add power, the ECM would have to ignore it's programming for A/F ratio, and just start pulling fuel back off instead of letting it compensate for the extra oxygen.


The thing to keep in mind is that the Cruze is a throttle-by-wire system. You don't control the throttle body, the computer does. The gas pedal just tells the computer what you want to do. 

While the mods give the engine more capability, there's no guarantee that the computer will allow you to use it. IOW, "pedal to the metal" may not translate into WOT. The computer's programming is your restriction. That's why you need a tune to get the most out of your mods. Otherwise, the computer will adjust to largely nullify your changes.


----------

